# Guppies w/ Sorority!!



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Today, I'm getting some guppies to go with my sorority. I might even breed them, and separate with a breeder's net/box. The nice ones will be sold, and the deformed ones will be eaten by my girls. I'll keep a few of course. ;-)

Pictures will come soon, and I'm thinking of cobras or black & orange combinations. :thumbsup:


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

I love guppies! And if anyone tells you that they are incomparable with bettas, use your own knowledge, you know your fish. I have guppies successfully in my sorority and I love them!


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Truth is, I thought they were the "show-offs" when I was little. With their flashy fins and whatnot. ^^" My fish are pretty mellow, they hardly mess around with their corydora friends and the snail. (Don't sorry about bioload, I have a filter rated for 30G tanks and I can do extra changes if necessary)


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

I'm excited because once I set up the 33g(?) long I can overstock it because I have a massive 70 gallon filter. I'll post pics of my guppies on here when I get them.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Make sure to have it baffled! You don't want any fish sucked up. :0


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

I know. I'm going to get one of those sponge pre filters. As soon as I say the filter I was like "yea that won't work..." Hahaha.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Hahaha 

I also have a question, are plants essential to the guppies' survival? Or are normal hiding spots okay?


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Not essential, but almost all fish like to have live plants. A densely planted tank will also keep a lot of babies alive.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Okay, then. I might as well buy some plants today at my LFS. I don't hope to have a lot, just a few.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

our guppy girls like floating plants because our young bucks from Aemaki are darned persistent!

Our guppies and our sorority share tank space, and it seems like our bettas keep the guppies from fighting too much. They break up any spats our dominant guppy female gets into.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Alright, I bought 3 guppies yesterday. 1 male, 2 females. 

Male - Fancy, one of his pectorals are cramped together so he's kinda disabled... I decided to call him Nemo.  

Shenzy - Cobra, very active and nips other fish

Lemon - Yellow Fancy, I had to pick another girl so I chose her. ^^

Pics soon!


----------

